# Home Depot deadener falling off?



## FouierSeries

Psych! It's holding up just fine.


What I mean to say is that...

it worked.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

It will fall off. Give it time.

The fumes are hazardous to your health. It may or may not directly give you cancer. But it will increase your chances.

It's damping effects are pretty much all a placebo effect.

Of course, I must be the 95% that hasn't used it.

Actually, I have nearly 40 different brands of deadeners on hand, including some roofing products. I've been objectively testing them head to head. The thread detailing that is on this site. Dynamat xtreme performs ELEVEN TIMES BETTER than the roofing products. And it's not even the top performer.


----------



## maggie-g

yeah youre right... the countless amounts of proven research, videos (professional and DIYers), DIYer horror stories are all lies. I wish the research that used to be on sound deadener showdown was still on their site. Such great information.


----------



## FouierSeries

I'll take my door panel back off in another year to check? 

It's actually been about a year & a half. It's staying on there. 


What little my panel did resonate doesn't resonate any longer with the "crappy" product I used. And all the holes are sealed up so mid bass has improved. 



I'll give it another year can't say whether or not the old Honda will survive another year but if I'll let you know if it does.


----------



## bradknob

Thread of the century! Can't wait to read it to my grand children.


----------



## FouierSeries

maggie-g said:


> yeah youre right... the countless amounts of proven research, videos (professional and DIYers), DIYer horror stories are all lies. I wish the research that used to be on sound deadener showdown was still on their site. Such great information.



There are no professionals on this forum. Check out my other thread that concerns imaginary numbers/complex impedance. Guarantee it'll go unanswered. No one has the maths/physics to be able to answer it. 

Prove me wrong


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Lol.

Have fun with your home depot deadener.

The mic doesn't lie. Of course, the difference between roofing and real products is so obvious you don't need a mic when doing back to back tests in a controlled environment, but none the less, the mic backed up what I heard.


----------



## JVD240

FouierSeries said:


> There are no professionals on this forum. Check out my other thread that concerns imaginary numbers/complex impedance. Guarantee it'll go unanswered. No one has the maths/physics to be able to answer it.
> 
> Prove me wrong


You obviously haven't lurked long enough before posting.


----------



## Rudeboy

maggie-g said:


> yeah youre right... the countless amounts of proven research, videos (professional and DIYers), DIYer horror stories are all lies. I wish the research that used to be on sound deadener showdown was still on their site. Such great information.


TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL has done more useful testing than I ever did. The original SDS was very primitive by comparison. It was easier in 2005 when I was pretty much just trying to figure out who was selling Peel & Seal and calling it something else. Wild West back then. One of my favorites was the seller that claimed that since I couldn't prove that a drop of butyl adhesive hadn't accidentally gotten into their asphalt product, they were within their rights to call it butyl. Great times


----------



## maggie-g

FouierSeries said:


> There are no professionals on this forum. Check out my other thread that concerns imaginary numbers/complex impedance. Guarantee it'll go unanswered. No one has the maths/physics to be able to answer it.
> 
> Prove me wrong


My statement was not limited to this forum. Easiest thing to do is to cruise youtube for 5 minutes and find several videos about how home depot "deadener" ruined their cars. Wait, let me post a few for you.

here are 2 videos I found in 10 seconds. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFnUu3mQTwU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqzCHAYmZCg


----------



## Rudeboy

This is my favorite:








Reality is that asphalt doesn't always fall off or melt - seems to be about a 50/50 crap shoot. It may also do something positive if it doesn't fall off. It can stiffen a panel, raising the resonant frequency out of a problematic range or its mass could lower the resonant frequency out of trouble OR the two effects may offset and do nothing. 

The really important point is TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL's observation that it takes 11 times as much asphalt material to accomplish the same thing as a purpose built vibration damper. That is almost exactly what my testing showed. Kills the value proposition and guarantees 11 times the work, all with a 50/50 chance of failure.

As I said, asphalt may be better than nothing, if it lasts. Add everything up and any claims of it being superior in any respect leave the braggart looking foolish. Leaves me saying exactly what I said 10 years ago: Do what you want to your own vehicle but don't pretend you are doing anybody any favors by presenting it as a rational choice.


----------



## Victor_inox

FouierSeries said:


> There are no professionals on this forum. Check out my other thread that concerns imaginary numbers/complex impedance. Guarantee it'll go unanswered. No one has the maths/physics to be able to answer it.
> 
> Prove me wrong


Perhaps you edit your question into making sense one, it doesn`t as is.


----------



## Victor_inox

I used one from Lowes and it was smelly for a while. I haven`t run any comparisons but it didn`t fell off nor leaked in 4 years. Now when I think about it I doubt it was based on asphalt but rather on butyl rubber.


----------



## FouierSeries

Rudeboy said:


> This is my favorite:


That's not even fair. The whole Subaru community is one big face palm.


----------



## Victor_inox

FouierSeries said:


> That's not even fair. The whole Subaru community is one big face palm.


What would you say about whole VW community then?:laugh:


----------



## FouierSeries

Victor_inox said:


> Perhaps you edit your question into making sense one, it doesn`t as is.


I'm on my phone!

& I got it now

For R-L its,

C=.0796/(Zt x f)

&

L=.3183 Zt/f


The phase shift is simply ignored.


----------



## Victor_inox

FouierSeries said:


> I'm on my phone!
> 
> & I got it now
> 
> For R-L its,
> 
> C=.0796/(Zt x f)
> 
> &
> 
> L=.3183 Zt/f
> 
> 
> The phase shift is simply ignored.


Edit your first post when you have something bigger then 5" screen, nobody gonna scroll up and down to capture what you were intended to say.


----------



## FouierSeries

Victor_inox said:


> Edit your first post when you have something bigger then 5" screen, nobody gonna scroll up and down to capture what you were intended to say.


Fixed.


Is it possible to design a circuit that, uh, "variably" attenuates a tweeter as you turn the volume up/down? My l pad works just fine at my desired listening level, but if I turn the volume down say 5 notches, then my tweeters overpower my mids. I wish all speakers had identical impedance plots... Or it'd be sweet if the manufactures could actually give the mathematical functions 

Variable l-pad not a thing?


----------



## gregerst22

FouierSeries said:


> Psych! It's holding up just fine.
> 
> 
> What I mean to say is that...
> 
> it worked.


I'm glad it works fine for you and meets your expectations.


----------



## sqnut

FouierSeries said:


> Fixed.
> 
> 
> Is it possible to design a circuit that, uh, "variably" attenuates a tweeter as you turn the volume up/down? My l pad works just fine at my desired listening level, but if I turn the volume down say 5 notches, then my tweeters overpower my mids. I wish all speakers had identical impedance plots... Or it'd be sweet if the manufactures could actually give the mathematical functions
> 
> Variable l-pad not a thing?


If your tune is right, you won't need to turn the tweets up and down with the volume.


----------



## Victor_inox

FouierSeries said:


> Fixed.
> 
> 
> Is it possible to design a circuit that, uh, "variably" attenuates a tweeter as you turn the volume up/down? My l pad works just fine at my desired listening level, but if I turn the volume down say 5 notches, then my tweeters overpower my mids. I wish all speakers had identical impedance plots... Or it'd be sweet if the manufactures could actually give the mathematical functions
> 
> Variable l-pad not a thing?


 It`s possible but very complicated, circuit that "senses" voltage deviations and adjusts accordingly is not plausible in audio applications with AC voltages in 2000-20000Hz.


----------



## Darth SQ

FouierSeries said:


> Psych! It's holding up just fine.
> 
> 
> What I mean to say is that...
> 
> it worked.


YOU GO GIRL!
Maybe you can get one of those Home Depot boob lamps for a dome light too.


----------



## FouierSeries

You guys...


So jealous









I can't help that it didn't fall off! Trust me, I'm on your guy's side! I wanted it to fall off too


----------



## Darth SQ

FouierSeries said:


> You guys...
> 
> 
> So jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help that it didn't fall off! Trust me, I'm on your guy's side! I wanted it to fall off too


So you're trolling yourself? :shrug:


----------



## emilime75

FouierSeries said:


> Psych! It's holding up just fine.
> 
> 
> What I mean to say is that...
> 
> it worked.


Anything placed over a panel will effect its resonance. Hell, a piece of paper laid on it will to some small degree. The fact that asphalt based "peel and seal" removed or changed the resonance of your doors or whatever you put it on is no surprise. However, that doesn't mean its downsides are imagined or that it's the ideal product to use. I'm sure some of the non butyl stuff will be better than others just like some butyl stuff is better than other butyl stuff, but its effectiveness is still proven to be not as high as butyl based/aluminum backed deadener.

By the way, why did you edit your original post and delete all the smugness contained in it?


----------



## FouierSeries

emilime75 said:


> Anything placed over a panel will effect its resonance. Hell, a piece of paper laid on it will to some small degree. The fact that asphalt based "peel and seal" removed or changed the resonance of your doors or whatever you put it on is no surprise. However, that doesn't mean its downsides are imagined or that it's the ideal product to use. I'm sure some of the non butyl stuff will be better than others just like some butyl stuff is better than other butyl stuff, but its effectiveness is still proven to be not as high as butyl based/aluminum backed deadener.
> 
> By the way, why did you edit your original post and delete all the smugness contained in it?



Because Victor told me to so people who were on their phone could read the text. Go up a few posts.


You're right though, I should have ignored it & left it there. Oh well, at least people know that the product worked for me.


Btw, I think this was the stuff I picked up,

USEAL USA Band 6 in. Aluminum Foil Self-Adhesive Repair Tape-8872AF6 - The Home Depot


----------



## emilime75

Well, at least it's aluminum backed which is the actual "stiffner" in the application we use stuff like this in. The butyl/asphalt is just the adhesive and the effectiveness is directly related to the thickness of the aluminum. Does the packaging say how thick the actual aluminum is?


----------



## Victor_inox

emilime75 said:


> Well, at least it's aluminum backed which is the actual "stiffner" in the application we use stuff like this in. The butyl/asphalt is just the adhesive and the effectiveness is directly related to the thickness of the aluminum. Does the packaging say how thick the actual aluminum is?


As thick as Dynamat pro.


----------



## FouierSeries

emilime75 said:


> Well, at least it's aluminum backed which is the actual "stiffner" in the application we use stuff like this in. The butyl/asphalt is just the adhesive and the effectiveness is directly related to the thickness of the aluminum. Does the packaging say how thick the actual aluminum is?


No. However, check out the reviews. One individual said it was "59mm" thick. Looks like he forgot a decimal.


----------



## Weigel21

I've used Quick Roof from Home Depot YEARS back, it caused no issues I was ever aware of in my car while I had it (1.5 years or so). 

I did a single layer on the trunk lid, a single layer on the rear panel of my car (a 92' cutlass Ciera), put a little (Probably 1/2 a sq ft) on each rear quarter panel in ruffly the center and a layer on the back of my license plate. 

I will admit that it did make an improvement. At my regular listening levels, there was no longer any audible panel resonance when standing outside my car at the rear of it. I could dial the volume up a few more clicks before any reappeared. 

I never seen it melt and pool up in the trunk or from under my rear panel and license plate, even though it seen well over 100* weather here in KS. Nor did it fall of in winter when temperatures dropped to single digit numbers. 

Given I only did the trunk, I never noticed a smell inside the car, but I had heard about asphalt products off-gasing and thus I opted to not install any in the passenger compartment, just in case. 

Would I use it again, no, not after reading what I've read since. Did it do what I was wanting/needing at the time? To a fair extent, yes. 

For around $20, I can't say I was disappointed with the results, but I've seen others who've had far worse luck with such products.


----------



## Theslaking

It's garbage. It does not do it's job long term on a roof why would it work long term or effectively for something it's not marketed or designed for. I've done tons of repairs where people have wrapped pipes and chimney's with this stuff. Sometimes it doesn't even make it through one season.


----------



## FouierSeries

Theslaking said:


> It's garbage. It does not do it's job long term on a roof why would it work long term or effectively for something it's not marketed or designed for. I've done tons of repairs where people have wrapped pipes and chimney's with this stuff. *Sometimes it doesn't even make it through one season*.


I agree. When I deadened the top of my car hood, it fell off within the first week. The stuff peeled right off driving down the freeway almost destroying the cyclist behind me.


lol...


Don't you think that's a little unfair? This was installed inside a car door ...not on top of a roof exposed to all the elements. And tbh, who knows if it would have held up if I didn't use that aluminum tape on the seams. That made it worth it, lol. Actually, that's a super cheap way to cover small holes too!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

emilime75 said:


> Well, at least it's aluminum backed which is the actual "stiffner" in the application we use stuff like this in. The butyl/asphalt is just the adhesive and the effectiveness is directly related to the thickness of the aluminum. Does the packaging say how thick the actual aluminum is?


This is incorrect. If that was the case, alpha damp, with its 10mil thick aluminum should perform better than dynamat xtreme with its 4mil thick aluminum, but it doesnt. The dynamat performs better.

The composition of the butyl layer is the ABSOLUTE most important part in determining effectiveness. It's more important than mass or aluminum thickness.


----------



## FouierSeries

Here we go lol


----------



## Darth SQ

FouierSeries said:


> Here we go lol


Maybe you should listen to TSTF.
He kinda knows a little bit about it.


----------



## AAAAAAA

People don't often know what sample size is and it's importance.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Which is why I've done multiple tests of every product I have enough of to do that with. And repeat tests have repeatedly shown the butyl formulation to be the most important determining factor for performance.


----------



## Rudeboy

I think performance is ultimately determined by both adhesive formula and foil thickness. The best adhesive in the world will not do much against vibration if it's constrained by the .5 mil plastic laminated foil used on flashing tapes.

I've found that with the adhesive the same, there is a detectable improvement every time you increase foil thickness by a third or so. This breaks down if you go thicker than 8 mils. At that point, the aluminum becomes strong enough to peel the adhesive off the substrate. Just using a roller to install the material can start that process. If you are determined to use > 8 mil foil, the adhesive formula has to be changed to increase it's bond strength. With existing limitations, that means moving it away from optimal vibration damping.

It's safe to say you can't predict performance from foil thickness alone but it may be possible to improve the performance of a given butyl formula by increasing the thickness of the foil.


----------



## zapcoaudio

peel n seal works


----------



## Darth SQ

zapcoaudio said:


> peel n seal works


So would a bunch of maxipads.


----------



## Rudeboy

Maxipads are for absorption. :blush:


----------



## Darth SQ

Rudeboy said:


> I think performance is ultimately determined by both adhesive formula and foil thickness. The best adhesive in the world will not do much against vibration if it's constrained by the .5 mil plastic laminated foil used on flashing tapes.
> 
> I've found that with the adhesive the same, there is a detectable improvement every time you increase foil thickness by a third or so. This breaks down if you go thicker than 8 mils. At that point, the aluminum becomes strong enough to peel the adhesive off the substrate. Just using a roller to install the material can start that process. If you are determined to use > 8 mil foil, the adhesive formula has to be changed to increase it's bond strength. With existing limitations, that means moving it away from optimal vibration damping.
> 
> It's safe to say you can't predict performance from foil thickness alone but it may be possible to improve the performance of a given butyl formula by increasing the thickness of the foil.


I remember when the former owner of this forum Ant thought that his AlphaDamp was going to be the best cuz of the thickness of the foil.

Don do you have any results you've performed that you could post showing the changes in foil thickness tests you've done?
I like being able to see the results like TSTF posts.


----------



## Rudeboy

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I remember when the former owner of this forum Ant thought that his AlphaDamp was going to be the best cuz of the thickness of the foil.


That's a story all by itself.



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Don do you have any results you've performed that you could post showing the changes in foil thickness tests you've done?
> I like being able to see the results like TSTF posts.


I'll look, but I don't think I have them anymore. I went through this when designing the CLD Tiles™ - been 7 years now, which I'm finding really hard to believe.

Started with an adhesive, had prototypes made with 4,6 and 8 mil foil, test. Tweak adhesive and repeat. Went through 15 or 20 adhesive variations. The biggest differences were introduced by adhesive variation but changes in foil thickness made a measurable difference. Pretty sure I remember there being a relationship between adhesive layer and foil thickness as well so that a thicker adhesive layer benefited more from thicker foil than a thinner adhesive layer.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Rudeboy said:


> I think performance is ultimately determined by both adhesive formula and foil thickness. The best adhesive in the world will not do much against vibration if it's constrained by the .5 mil plastic laminated foil used on flashing tapes.
> 
> I've found that with the adhesive the same, there is a detectable improvement every time you increase foil thickness by a third or so. This breaks down if you go thicker than 8 mils. At that point, the aluminum becomes strong enough to peel the adhesive off the substrate. Just using a roller to install the material can start that process. If you are determined to use > 8 mil foil, the adhesive formula has to be changed to increase it's bond strength. With existing limitations, that means moving it away from optimal vibration damping.
> 
> It's safe to say you can't predict performance from foil thickness alone but it may be possible to improve the performance of a given butyl formula by increasing the thickness of the foil.


This I can completely agree with. I wish someone made the same product with different foils so I could test that, but unfortunately no one varies their foil without also varying the butyl thickness. I do think that when comparing products against products from other companies, the butyl formula has made a bigger difference than the foil. This is mostly based on a quite a few products with 4mil aluminum layers outperforming a product with a 6.5mil layer and one with a 10mil layer.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

zapcoaudio said:


> peel n seal works


Works for what? Roofing?


----------



## firebirdude

FouierSeries said:


> There are no professionals on this forum. Check out my other thread that concerns imaginary numbers/complex impedance. Guarantee it'll go unanswered. No one has the maths/physics to be able to answer it.
> 
> Prove me wrong


Put the ruler away. Nobody here is impressed. In fact, it generally has the opposite affect.


----------



## Second Skin

Four Series, keep this video handy you are going to need it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFnUu3mQTwU


----------



## Victor_inox

Second Skin said:


> Four Series, keep this video handy you are going to need it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFnUu3mQTwU


 I believe his screen name referring to Joseph Fourier.
In mathematics, a Fourier series (English pronunciation: /ˈfɔərieɪ/) is a way to represent a (wave-like) function as the sum of simple sine waves. More formally, it decomposes any periodic function or periodic signal into the sum of a (possibly infinite) set of simple oscillating functions, namely sines and cosines (or, equivalently, complex exponentials). The discrete-time Fourier transform is a periodic function, often defined in terms of a Fourier series. The Z-transform, another example of application, reduces to a Fourier series for the important case |z|=1. Fourier series are also central to the original proof of the Nyquist–Shannon sampling theorem. The study of Fourier series is a branch of Fourier analysis.

See, he is smart, he learned something in school.


----------



## Victor_inox

FouierSeries said:


> There are no professionals on this forum. Check out my other thread that concerns imaginary numbers/complex impedance. Guarantee it'll go unanswered. No one has the maths/physics to be able to answer it.
> 
> Prove me wrong



To receive good answers learn to ask right questions.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

Rudeboy said:


> Maxipads are for absorption. :blush:


hhhmmmmm.a possible new alternative to ccf?


----------



## Lou Frasier2

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Works for what? Roofing?


actually it sucks for roofing also,i used to be a roofer for most of my life from10 years old until 1994 when i started driving truck,peel and seal is a very temporary fix


----------



## douggiestyle

AAAAAAA said:


> People don't often know what sample size is and it's importance.


Last weekend, I banged my girl without a condom and now she's pregnant.

Psych! She's totally not.

What I mean to say is...

Don't bother with condoms.


----------



## Victor_inox

douggiestyle said:


> Last weekend, I banged my girl without a condom and now she's pregnant.
> 
> Psych! She's totally not.
> 
> What I mean to say is...
> 
> Don't bother with condoms.


:laugh::laugh: let me guess douggiestyle?
pull out on time?


----------



## XSIV SPL

TFF...

Four-rears seems to be hitting the forum in a big way, but not a good way...

Where's meme-master rton20s to post us up some Southpark "4 asses" goodness here?


----------



## AAAAAAA

douggiestyle said:


> Last weekend, I banged my girl without a condom and now she's pregnant.
> 
> Psych! She's totally not.
> 
> What I mean to say is...
> 
> Don't bother with condoms.


Funny analogy. It does capture the point well.


----------



## maggie-g

douggiestyle said:


> Last weekend, I banged my girl without a condom and now she's pregnant.
> 
> Psych! She's totally not.
> 
> What I mean to say is...
> 
> Don't bother with condoms.


This....is...awesome. You made my day.


----------



## Darth SQ

XSIV SPL said:


> TFF...
> 
> Four-rears seems to be hitting the forum in a big way, but not a good way...
> 
> Where's meme-master rton20s to post us up some Southpark "4 asses" goodness here?


We've noticed.


----------



## douggiestyle

Victor_inox said:


> :laugh::laugh: let me guess douggiestyle?
> pull out on time?


Well, yeah. 

Higher failure rate when you mount her vertically.


----------



## rton20s

FouierSeries said:


> There are no professionals on this forum. Check out my other thread that concerns imaginary numbers/complex impedance. Guarantee it'll go unanswered. No one has the maths/physics to be able to answer it.
> 
> Prove me wrong


I sincerely hope you stick around this forum long enough that you'll be able to share your experience in job hunting after you graduate. I envision your complaints about getting a ton of interviews based on your impressive resume but never getting a call back.


----------



## FouierSeries

rton20s said:


> I sincerely hope you stick around this forum long enough that you'll be able to share your experience in job hunting after you graduate. I envision your complaints about getting a ton of interviews based on your impressive resume but never getting a call back.




LOL!

Just never mind.










I can't tell if you're trolling me or not. What part of the United States are you from? I have an EXTREMELY hard to believing that EE's aren't in demand in your area. If so, tell them to PM me & I'll forward him/her over to my professor & he'll find him/her a job in my area. The grad rate in my state is a whopping 20% & we have some of the best Universities & engineering programs in the United States.

Do you understand just how few people make it through? The last graduate I spoke to was ME & he had multiple offers his senior year. rton, it just doesn't happen. This isn't a degree in business or psychology.


Not being able to find employment as a EE is like not being able to get a job as an RN. 



Who knows though. Minneapolis/St. Paul was rated, what, #1 last year for metro area w/ the strongest economy? I didn't that it was THAT strong. 




Btw, I do have a position already. I work in SMD & am hoping to head to the valley soon! Maybe I should just stay here?

Where are you from?





& please, create a new thread. I'm sure there are EE's or ME's on this board. Let's ask them how hard it was for them to find employment.


----------



## FouierSeries

Second Skin said:


> Four Series, keep this video handy you are going to need it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFnUu3mQTwU


Dang! He needed to use one of those tools to get the deadener off?

I didn't think it stuck on there that good!


----------



## Darth SQ

FouierSeries said:


> Dang! He needed to use one of those tools to get the deadener off?
> 
> I didn't think it stuck on there that good!


Speaking of tools.....


----------



## rton20s




----------



## SkizeR

alex, how many times are you going to get banned and make new accounts?


----------



## SkizeR

also, my birthfather is an electrical engineer of 25+ years. from what it sounds like, all of the dickhead know it alls right out of school fail miserably once they hit the field. have fun


----------



## Lou Frasier2

SkizeR said:


> alex, how many times are you going to get banned and make new accounts?


i thought alex played bass for s.o.d


----------



## Theslaking

If this guy keeps taunting how he's an electrical engineer and we can't tell him anything about that how the hell is it he can tell me about roofing products ability. That's what I do. I am a proven expert in my field. Suppliers recommend my company. In part because I won't use crap like peal-n-seal and aluminum foil tape (except to keep my beans and weiners fresh when I chill them. Better cold!). It's just not a long term material for people that claim to be awesome to use. It does have it's place but it's not in the "real solution" category. And hey idiot. The inside of your car roof/door is hotter than your hood driving down the road will ever be. Why don't you stick some peal-n-seal over your keyboard and aluminum foil tape over your mouth and quit bothering people. 

Damn it, that's not a permanent solution!


----------



## FouierSeries

Well you see Skiz, I kind of already have a job in my field. Try again?

Who the hell is Alex? 


And you ever think about returning to school for your ged? Might Be able to get out of your moms basement


----------



## Victor_inox

FouierSeries said:


> Well you see Skiz, I kind of already have a job in my field. Try again?
> 
> Who the hell is Alex?
> 
> 
> And you ever think about returning to school for your ged? Might Be able to get out of your moms basement


Lovely!:laugh:


----------



## Victor_inox

"Kind of job" will disappear with attitude like that in no time, do you even have a basement to move on?


----------



## SkizeR

FouierSeries said:


> Well you see Skiz, I kind of already have a job in my field. Try again?
> 
> Who the hell is Alex?
> 
> 
> And you ever think about returning to school for your ged? Might Be able to get out of your moms basement


graduated high school 6 years ago mate. and yeah you probably have a job, but your certainly the dipshit kid who thinks he knows it all that all the people with actual experience dont want there. a piece of paper doesnt really mean ****


----------



## FouierSeries

Victor_inox said:


> "Kind of job" will disappear with attitude like that in no time, do you even have a basement to move on?


You know how hard it is to find employees that actually want to come into work? Over half the people in the U.S. are dissatisfied w/ their current position. That's a stat. I'm passionate about mine, & my employer knows it. You know what we do after work on Fridays? Leave as soon as possible because we all hate our jobs? We mentor a youth group & teach kids programming. Why? Because we love what we do. 

My attitude is ****ing fantastic. I'm not going to let people get in the way of the things I know I'm knowledgeable about nor will I let them keep me from sharing it w/ others who I know will appreciate it.


----------



## Victor_inox

Kid, So far haven't presented a single prove your worth ****.


----------



## SkizeR

FouierSeries said:


> You know how hard it is to find employees that actually want to come into work? Over half the people in the U.S. are dissatisfied w/ their current position. That's a stat. I'm passionate about mine, & my employer knows it. You know what we do after work on Fridays? Leave as soon as possible because we all hate our jobs? We mentor a youth group & teach kids programming. Why? Because we love what we do.
> 
> My attitude is ****ing fantastic. I'm not going to let people get in the way of the things I know I'm knowledgeable about nor will I let them keep me from sharing it w/ others who I know will appreciate it.


so when are you going to share something knowledgeable about deadening to support your choice of using peel and seal?


----------



## FouierSeries

Victor_inox said:


> Kid, So far haven't presented a single prove your worth ****.


Another irrelevant point brought up by Vic

No where did I say that my ultimate goal was to prove myself. I'm simply educating others. You still mad about me using $5 speakers? Is it my DIY passive crossover that you don't like?


----------



## Victor_inox

You are irrelevant, when you gonna grasp into that? 
I suggest you start playing Chess, maybe then you`ll be able to see just 2 moves ahead.
You are too arrogant and inexperienced to educate anyone but yourself.
Ohh.. and I never been mad about you, you simply irrelevant to me to be mad about.


----------



## FouierSeries

Victor_inox said:


> You are irrelevant, when you gonna grasp into that?
> I suggest you start playing Chess, maybe then you`ll be able to see just 2 moves ahead.
> You are too arrogant and inexperienced to educate anyone but yourself.


When I am no longer benefiting others >> when kids stop learning how to write basic loops from me >> when members of a forum don't need help putting together a crossover any longer (I had PM's thank you) 

When you gonna grasp the fact that you have contributed nothing in any of my threads & that it would have been better for you to simply not say anything? If the whole DIY thing bothers you so much, find another forum. There was absolutely nothing wrong w/ me putting together a super budget friendly 2 way passive set & sharing it w/ others. That's what this forum is about.


----------



## SkizeR

FouierSeries said:


> Another irrelevant point brought up by Vic
> 
> No where did I say that my ultimate goal was to prove myself. I'm simply educating others. You still mad about me using $5 speakers? Is it my DIY passive crossover that you don't like?


you say your educating others, yet your pushing peel and seal. with no evidence to back why i might add. meanwhile another member, 2stub, has gone to hell and back to test deadeners which has shown how worthless that stuff is, with evidence.


----------



## Victor_inox

FouierSeries said:


> When I am no longer benefiting others >> when kids stop learning how to write basic loops from me >> when members of a forum don't need help putting together a crossover any longer (I had PM's thank you)
> 
> When you gonna grasp the fact that you have contributed nothing in any of my threads & that it would have been better for you to simply not say anything? If the whole DIY thing bothers you so much, find another forum. There was absolutely nothing wrong w/ me putting together a super budget friendly 2 way passive set & sharing it w/ others. That's what this forum is about.


 I doubt you know **** about crossovers and you prove that asking for help on that same exact topic. learn yourself before teaching others. learning from legitimate sources is worth it, from you so far not so much. That is responsibility you are taking upon yourself. Me? I trying to prevent you from teaching **** you know next to nothing about. therefore i will always post in the threads when I think disservice to community took place.


----------



## FouierSeries

Victor_inox said:


> I doubt you know **** about crossovers and you prove that asking for help on that same exact topic. learn yourself before teaching others. learning from legitimate sources is worth it, from you so far not so much. That is responsibility you are taking upon yourself. Me? I trying to prevent you from teaching **** you know next to nothing about. therefore i will always post in the threads when I think disservice to community took place.


Learn yourself before teaching others? Pretty sure I posted the "$5 woofer" thread AFTER asking help w/ the complex impedance. And we already talked about this. Dammit Vic, you're annoying. Remember me saying it would have been wrong of me to take credit for others, but that clearly didn't happen? You want me to find the post? 


It's the crossover, isn't it?


----------



## Victor_inox

FouierSeries said:


> Learn yourself before teaching others? Pretty sure I posted the "$5 woofer" thread AFTER asking help w/ the complex impedance. And we already talked about this. Dammit Vic, you're annoying. Remember me saying it would have been wrong of me to take credit for others, but that clearly didn't happen? You want me to find the post?
> 
> 
> It's the crossover, isn't it?


 After asking for help and ignoring suggestions. It`s posts,plural, not singular. post taken out of context is again.. Irrelevant. 

Here is very easy way to avoid being annoyed- stop posting and it will all go away. Take time educating yourself then teach others. 
Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
- Albert Einstein


----------



## FouierSeries

Victor_inox said:


> After asking for help and ignoring suggestions.
> Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
> - Albert Einstein


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...udio-discussion/251426-complex-impedance.html

I didn't ignore any suggestions. Again, irrelevant.



Btw, if Einstein cared what other people thought, we wouldn't have his brilliant theories.



What part about my $5 speaker thread upsets you the most or are you upset that my roofing deadener has not fallen off?


----------



## Victor_inox

i don` think it`s irrelevant, I think you listening but you too proud to admit it.
And that is fine by me.


----------



## FouierSeries

Victor_inox said:


> i don` think it`s irrelevant, I think you listening but you too proud to admit it.
> And that is fine by me.


No suggestions were ignored in the link. If you're telling me I had ignored a suggestion when clearly there was none to begin with, then yeah that's irrelevant


----------



## Victor_inox

I`m not sure what time is it in Kmart but in Denver it`s 12:25 i`m off to bed, enjoy your unopposed freedom to post , I suspect it will end real soon.


----------



## SHAGGS

Victor_inox said:


> ... I suspect it will end real soon.


We could be so lucky. 

Might as well pack as much trolling into 3 days as possible, huh?

At least he's not asking which hello kitty stickers go with his pink rims...


----------



## Victor_inox

SHAGGS said:


> We could be so lucky.
> 
> Might as well pack as much trolling into 3 days as possible, huh?
> 
> At least he's not asking which hello kitty stickers go with his pink rims...


 He wouldn`t ask, he would tell which once.


----------



## juiceweazel

How is this soap opera man drama thread still dragging on? Damn!


----------



## Darth SQ

FouierSeries said:


> My attitude is ****ing fantastic.


No it's not.


----------



## rton20s

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> No it's not.
> You're done.


----------



## Theslaking

I know this thread is dead now but rton20s that is one your best one's yet! ^^^^^


----------



## Victor_inox

Theslaking said:


> I know this thread is dead now but rton20s that is one your best one's yet! ^^^^^


agreed, that was awesome!


----------



## SkizeR

dustin always saves the day with hilarious Gifs and pics. i also add my farewell..


----------



## Victor_inox

He lasted 53 posts.


----------



## SkizeR

Victor_inox said:


> He lasted 53 posts.


on this account that is


----------



## Victor_inox

SkizeR said:


> on this account that is


His demeanor easily recognized and eliminated.


----------



## rton20s

Theslaking said:


> I know this thread is dead now but rton20s that is one your best one's yet! ^^^^^





Victor_inox said:


> agreed, that was awesome!


----------



## XSIV SPL

Awww... gonna miss that guy... not


----------



## MB2008LTZ

Just read the last page of this thread.....did anyone notice that fourseries is from KMART?


----------



## Victor_inox

MB2008LTZ said:


> Just read the last page of this thread.....did anyone notice that fourseries is from KMART?


I kinda commented on this.
(rant mode on)
WTF is wrong with people who things I suppose to know every God forsaken town and local name of said town.
At least Kmart location explains unparalleled stupidity or that individual in creating his profile. (end of rant mode)


----------

